# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Warren Theaters coming to MWC!

## jonny d

This is awesome! 

http://www.mustangpaper.com/2017/02/21/220266/

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

This kind of stinks "The interior of the theater will be different than the Moore location, which has 21 screens. Midwest City would not have an IMAX screen, a game room or restaurant on the first floor. An enhanced concession will serve food items on the first floor. The building would feature Warren’s trademark grand entrance and two-story lobby. The theater would also include a 12-14 foot berm that would serve as a buffer to the residential north of the property."

----------


## Pete

Here is a site plan and more info from the City of MWC, which indicates 14 auditoriums vs. the 10 mentioned in the article posted above:





MWC News & Announcements

Posted on: February 21, 2017
Warren Theatres, Inc. announces plan to build new theater in Midwest City

William “Bill” Warren, Founder and President of Warren Theatres, Inc. announced that his company is planning to build and operate a new theater in Midwest City, OK.  If the project plan is adopted by the City Council, it will be the company’s ninth theater in Kansas, Oklahoma and Missouri.

Warren was in Midwest City speaking to city officials and the Local Development Act Review Committee (Committee) about the concept for the new theater.  “This proposed theater is our newest and greatest Warren Theatre luxury design,” Warren said.  He went on to say that *the Midwest City theater will feature 14 auditoriums, including four adult balconies with reclining seats, a second-floor restaurant and bar with upscale concessions on the first floor.  All seats throughout the theater will be reserved.*

Warren added that the footprint of the theater will not be spared as Midwest City patrons will experience the *same upscale finishes, such as granite, marble, hand-painted murals, neon lights, sculpted ceilings and terrazzo flooring as are in all the Warren Theatres.  Each auditorium will feature waterfall curtains and the latest state-of-the-art sound and projection technology available*.

The proposed theatre will be a part of the second phase of the Sooner Rose Shopping Center, located at S.E. 15th ST and Sooner Road.  Phase one of the development includes Academy Sports + Outdoor and Hobby Lobby.  Phase 2 of the development will offer additional retail and dining options in addition to the unique entertainment venue. 

The project will be managed by Sooner Investment Group (Developer), who also managed the development of the Midwest City Town Center Plaza project and who still manages the day-to-day operations of the project.

Developer representative Leland Clark said that in addition to the theatre, they will be targeting other retail stores and new concept dining options.  “This proposed development will be a major district, yet different from the Town Center Plaza.  As we are not trying to duplicate that project, we will be trying to bring something entirely new and exciting to the city,” Clark said.

Midwest City Economic Development Director, Robert Coleman, stated that if the project goes through, the city will see an increase in sales and use tax as well as increased ad valorem taxes to the Mid-Del School system, Rose State College and OK County.  

Coleman added that the property has pretty much remained dormant since most of it was destroyed in the May 3, 1999 tornado and with the proposed improvements, the result will be the creation of a district that will probably produce over $60 million in gross annual revenues by its fifth year in operation and will create over 300 jobs.

Midwest City Mayor Matt Dukes called this plan a game changer for the City.  “This new development concept, including a Warren Theatre is something that our citizens have been asking for a long time.  It is very exciting to think that this project, along with the new retail and dining options, could become a reality for our citizens to enjoy,” Dukes said.

In January, the City Council approved a resolution declaring its intent to consider the designation of this area of the city as a Tax Increment Finance District (TIF). Thus, Oklahoma law requires the creation of a Committee and requires that prior to approval by the City Council, the Committee must consider and determine whether the project plan will have a financial impact on any taxing jurisdiction and business activities within the proposed district and shall report its findings to the Council.  The approval of any district plan or project by the Council must address any findings of such impact by the Committee.

It is the Committee’s priority to recommend that the project plan be approved, denied or approved subject to conditions set forth by the Committee.  If the Committee does recommend approval to the City Council, they will possibly consider the project plan during the second council meeting in March, 2017.

----------


## jn1780

Did they decide to build a MWC location instead of a north side location or are they still interested in the north side?

----------


## Okiezmom

:Wink:  Finally a movie theater!

----------


## Pete

> Did they decide to build a MWC location instead of a north side location or are they still interested in the north side?


They will be doing both.

----------


## Eddie1

This is a good get for MWC, hope the one in Edmond is similar size.

----------


## _Kyle

This is amazing! Not even 1 mile from my house! :Big Grin:

----------


## Brett

My memory is fading but years ago didn't a tornado travel through the location where the Sooner Rose development is currently located?

----------


## Roger S

> My memory is fading but years ago didn't a tornado travel through the location where the Sooner Rose development is currently located?


Yes

----------


## shawnw

Once upon a time MWC had 3 indoor and 1 drive-in movie theaters....

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> This is a good get for MWC, hope the one in Edmond is similar size.


Edmond is not getting a Warren.

----------


## gman11695

> My memory is fading but years ago didn't a tornado travel through the location where the Sooner Rose development is currently located?


But the 2013 tornado also clipped the Warren in Moore.

----------


## jn1780

> Edmond is not getting a Warren.


The last I heard was that they were scouting around Eastern and 122nd. Maybe Pete can fill us in on the latest northside location information.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> The last I heard was that they were scouting around Eastern and 122nd. Maybe Pete can fill us in on the latest northside location information.


Ah I thought the OP was  referring to Covell and I-35.

----------


## Bunty

It would be nice if Stillwater could get a Warren, so there could be something other than the dismal Carmike.  But I guess college students don't have the money to go to the movies.

----------


## _Kyle

“This proposed theatre is our newest and greatest Warren Theatre luxury design,” said William “Bill” Warren, Found and President of Warren Theatres, Inc. http://kfor.com/2017/02/21/plan-anno...-midwest-city/

----------


## Mark356

hmm MWC? I used to live there---wouldn't this just cannibalize the Moore location? I know there's probably a good customer base in Moore/Norman, but i recall reading that Moore Warren drew a lot of its customers from south OKC...looking forward to one on the North side!

----------


## bombermwc

Mark, no i dont think so at all. There isn't a movie theater anywhere in the EOC area. The closest one is Crossroads AMC. As mentioned, MWC had several theaters over the years but they were all the old style and had few screens (1/2/3/5). The old single one is long gone with the Town Center development. The 2 screen is now the sole remnant of a strip center at 15th/Air Depot...houses a furniture store...Eckerds used to be there along with some other things that are long gone. Heritage Park had 3, obviously closed. Heritage Plaza had 5, but now it's a church. So really the mall is the only space that wasn't reutilized, which is pretty dang good, but also had something to do with the spaces being smaller.

I'm at 240, but i'd go to this new Warren over Crossroads for sure. For one thing, it's closer to other shopping/eateries. There are 100k+ people in EOC (mostly right there in MWC/DC) so no one can say there aren't enough people to make use of it. With the closest options being as far as they are, i think more people simply don't go to the movies from the EOC right now. 1, being a Warren, and 2, being so close, you'll see a major uptick in moviegoers in the EOC area. It's not RIGHT on the highway,l but you can see I40 from both Sooner and 15th from the parking lot. 

This is a million+ likes here.....

----------


## Ginkasa

> hmm MWC? I used to live there---wouldn't this just cannibalize the Moore location? I know there's probably a good customer base in Moore/Norman, but i recall reading that Moore Warren drew a lot of its customers from south OKC...looking forward to one on the North side!


There might be some, but the Moore location is so busy that honestly it won't be a bad thing for both the audience and the theatre if some of the demand was siphoned to another location.  The Mustang Paper link in the OP also has Bill Warren reporting that only 10% or less of the Moore Warren customers come from MWC.

----------


## Pete

In one of the articles about this, Warren was quoted as saying that they did research and found only a small percentage of their Moore customers came from the Midwest City area.

----------


## jonny d

Now I am curious what that "unique entertainment venue" is going to be. Maybe that is just me getting greedy!

----------


## JesStang

I'm so excited!! I figured we'd eventually get a theater but I never dreamt it'd be a Warren!

----------


## JesStang

> My memory is fading but years ago didn't a tornado travel through the location where the Sooner Rose development is currently located?


 Yep. It hit the Tinker gate on Sooner then kept going north up the road. May 3, 1999.

----------


## bombermwc

It actually started lifting near I-40 and wasn't technically on the ground right here, but still did plenty of damage. 

Home Depot, the Sheraton, Dental Depot, etc are all there now because the tornado took out what was there. I've never forgiven Cracker Barrel for leaving MWC, but i think they ended up seeing how wrong they were when everything took off afterwards.

The tornado only did minor damage to Sooner Rose Elementary, because it happen to go through the large field just east of it (exactly where the Warren will now be). However, it did damage a LOT of homes in the neighborhood just north of there. Some were obliterated, but most of them sort of got lifted off the foundation some and slammed back down crooked. So from an overhead view, it didn't look like the Moore area near First Baptist/I-35, but the homes were still a total loss. The difference being people could go in and recover most of their stuff in MWC. My aunt and uncle lived on Char Lane (faces Reno Ave) and even there had roof damage on the back side of their house from the homes across the tracks behind them, sending debris into their roof. I did some clean up with my family there and it was a mess. Downed power lines, old growth trees everywhere, tarps on all the roofs. Thankfully it lifted the rest of the way before crossing the railroad tracks. Just a little more north and an extremely densely populated neighborhood (near Cleveland Bailey Elem) would have been right in the cross-hairs.

----------


## mmonroe

Three lives were lost when the May 3rd, 1999 tornado crossed over 15th street just east of S. Sooner Road.  Two of those lives, family members.

The man we considered our great-grandfather, just turning 80 and weighing less than a buck ten, got his wife, half his age, and got into their car to try and out run the oncoming tornado.  The tornado pushed our great-grandfathers car into a tree in the field just north of their house.  His chest hit the steering wheel stopping his heart and passing away as the air was sucked from inside the car.  His wife, Patsy, was pulled half way out of the car before her upper half left her bottom half in the car.  This is how the first responders found them.  

Their car, the last place they were alive, sat in the back lot of another family members house for many years.  Still showing the scars and bent metal, now rusty with age.

We knew it was an impossibility for them with such a wide age range to go at the same time as they always wished they would, and this was their chance.  This May will be 18 years.

----------


## Dafonso7

:Congrats:  Welcome to Warren Theaters !!!! Finally!!!! I am very happy now. we can't wait to see there soon. God Bless Welcome!!!! YAYAYAYA..... Thank you for chooses this votes..... AWESOME!!!!!  :Yourock:

----------


## hfry

William Crum said on Twitter earlier about Warren Theatres plans for the northeast location off the Kilpatrick. Pete do you have any more info on where exactly? I know you have mentioned a few different spots before.

----------


## jonny d

http://newsok.com/midwest-city-counc...rticle/5547161

----------


## Dafonso7

They should start construction on begin with Lot #3 and Lot #4 a few day ago. Do you have any idea what have a planning to set up new restaurants or retails?

----------


## LocoAko

Don't know if this is the best thread for this, but apparently all of the Warrens have been sold to Regal? If so, ugh. 

http://www.kake.com/story/35470642/b...cebook_KAKE-TV

----------


## Roger S

> Don't know if this is the best thread for this, but apparently all of the Warrens have been sold to Regal? If so, ugh.


Ugh indeed.... Hope they don't change them much... if at all.

----------


## Pete

Regal is owned by Philip Anschutz who also recently bought the Oklahoman / OPUBCO.

Hope this doesn't stall the two Warrens planned for OKC but it very well may.

----------


## Pete

Regal Entertainment Group Completes Acquisition of Warren Theatres

KNOXVILLE, Tenn.--(BUSINESS WIRE)-- Regal Entertainment Group, a leading motion picture exhibitor owning and operating one of the largest theatre circuits in the United States, today announced that it has completed the acquisition of seven existing Warren Theatres in Kansas and Oklahoma. Regal continues to raise the bar by investing in local markets and providing luxury amenities that enhance the movie going experience.

The transaction will add a total of seven theatres with 93 screens to Regal’s portfolio, including the Warren 14/IMAX in Moore, Oklahoma – the 17th highest grossing theater in the United States in 2016.

“Warren Theatres have become the market leader in both Wichita and Oklahoma City by providing superior customer service and a myriad of upscale amenities, including reclining seats, large format screens and a wide array of food and beverage options,” stated Amy Miles, CEO of Regal Entertainment Group. “We are honored and excited to add these high-quality assets to our circuit and expect the transaction to be immediately accretive to our earnings and cash flow.”

President of Warren Theatres, Bill Warren, has considered past offers, but chose to go forward with the Regal proposal, stating: “I know our movie-going guests and our 1,400 cast members will be in great hands with Regal. I have long been impressed with Regal’s high standards of quality showmanship and outstanding customer service.”

This addition to Regal’s theatre circuit is a great strategic fit. Regal is continuously seeking new and innovative ideas to enhance the guest experience. Luxurious King-Size Recliners, immersive technology, expanded food menus, and industry leading loyalty program Regal Crown Club are a few of the many ways Regal seeks to provide our guests an opportunity to enjoy the movies.

About Regal Entertainment Group
Regal Entertainment Group (NYSE: RGC) operates one of the largest and most geographically diverse theatre circuits in the United States, consisting of 7,262 screens in 559 theatres in 43 states along with Guam, Saipan, American Samoa and the District of Columbia as of March 31, 2017. The Company operates theatres in 48 of the top 50 U.S. designated market areas. We believe that the size, reach and quality of the Company’s theatre circuit not only provide its patrons with a convenient and enjoyable movie-going experience, but is also an exceptional platform to realize economies of scale in theatre operations.

Additional information is available on the Company's website at www.REGmovies.com.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

I have a bad feeling the quality is about to go down...

----------


## Roger S

> I have a bad feeling the quality is about to go down...


I have a feeling there will be no more real butter on the popcorn!  :Frown:

----------


## jccouger

I have a bad feeling the 2 new theatres won't be built....

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> I have a feeling there will be no more real butter on the popcorn!


Just swipe your Regal Crown Card and after seeing 10 movies in a three month period we will dispense real butter for you! *Terms subject to change. 1oz per customer.

----------


## Pete

Anschutz has been buying theater chains for a long time, mainly failing companies on the cheap.

He bought a bunch in SoCal including one very near me and it was about 15 years behind the competition and only minor improvements were made.

They own the Spotlight 14 in Norman and I don't think that place is very exciting.

Whether the North OKC & MWC theaters will go forward will likely depend on how nailed-down the leases are.  I would think both could easily be abandoned by Regal if that was their desire.

I believe they mainly do acquisitions, and not much new construction.

----------


## HangryHippo

Well this is sh*tty news.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Anschutz has been buying theater chains for a long time, mainly failing companies on the cheap.
> 
> He bought a bunch in SoCal including one very near me and it was about 15 years behind the competition and only minor improvements were made.
> 
> They own the Spotlight 14 in Norman and I don't think that place is very exciting.
> 
> Whether the North OKC & MWC theaters will go forward will likely depend on how nailed-down the leases are.  I would think both could easily be abandoned by Regal if that was their desire.
> 
> I believe they mainly do acquisitions, and not much new construction.
> ...


The one in Norman is pretty awful. Old screens and bad concessions for 8 bucks a ticket during matinees. On the plus side it is never crowded.

----------


## Roger S

> The one in Norman is pretty awful. Old screens and bad concessions for 8 bucks a ticket during matinees. On the plus side it is never crowded.


Last time I was there it smelled horrible too.

----------


## Roger S

On the plus side the Moore Warren was just totally renovated... So it shouldn't need any improvements made to it in awhile.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> On the plus side the Moore Warren was just totally renovated... So it shouldn't need any improvements made to it in awhile.


I just worry based on other Regal offerings they are going to start cutting corners. Higher prices on food while lowering quality.

----------


## jccouger

If they cancel the proposed theatres I'll never give them another dime.

----------


## Pete

Regal acquired other, larger chains like United Artists and Edwards.  In those cases, they left the exterior signage / names but rebranded everything inside to Regal.

With smaller chains, they almost always remove the old names completely.

I suspect the Moore location will eventually be renamed Regal and if the two new places still go forward, you can bet they will be Regals.

----------


## acumpton

I live practically across the street from the one in Norman and I won't go in there.  The carpet is absolutely disgusting and the seats aren't comfortable at all.

----------


## Pete

BTW, I expect statements will come out saying how nothing has changed, everything is still going forward, etc.

And I hope that is true.

But I was a management consultant in L.A. for a decade and worked on a bunch of acquisitions.  On Day 1 everyone is always told nothing will change.

But then everything changes, which is part of the reason and certainly the synergy of buying an existing business.

Hope this works out for the best but my experience tells me otherwise.

----------


## Martin

according to this article the two new theatres for okc are not part of the sale.

----------


## John1744

That really sucks I guess money always talks but I thought Bill Warren had something really special with his theater group. I always go out of my way to drive to the Moore Warren to see a movie to support a smaller "indie" theater chain that has always done good to me. Food is always fresh, theaters spotless, audio/video perfect etc etc. I can't believe that Regal will be able to keep up the love Bill showed his employees and his theaters.

----------


## jccouger

> according to this article the two new theatres for okc are not part of the sale.


Hope arises!

----------


## HangryHippo

> That really sucks I guess money always talks but I thought Bill Warren had something really special with his theater group. I always go out of my way to drive to the Moore Warren to see a movie to support a smaller "indie" theater chain that has always done good to me. Food is always fresh, theaters spotless, audio/video perfect etc etc. I can't believe that Regal will be able to keep up the love Bill showed his employees and his theaters.


Exactly!  I always made the drive to support Warren as well because the experience was so pleasant.  I will not do that for Regal.  I'll watch it in my own home eventually over a Regal.

----------


## Pete

> according to this article the two new theatres for okc are not part of the sale.


Very good news.

At least they will have tons of money now for these new projects.

----------


## Roger S

> Very good news.
> 
> At least they will have tons of money now for these new projects.


There have been lots of rumors over the years of a theater going in at UNP..... Wonder if he may consider building one of his "3rd reincarnations of the movie business" there.

----------


## jccouger

It sounds like he is doing this to gather capital for his new theater concept. 
Which really is awesome news for the 2 new theaters, it really makes me wonder what will be different about these though other than their smaller size. Or maybe the entire idea is to make the theaters more easily accessible.

----------


## SoonerDave

I'm just hearing about this and it makes me sick. Regal will turn Warren into a freakin' WalMart for Movies Slum in less than six months. 

Just. Sickening.

Beyond that, I can't believe Bill Warren sold out. 

I'm just stunned. And not in a good way.

----------


## jn1780

I'm guessing Warren is going put all of his resources into the boutique theater concept. He may want to be more innovative with smaller brand.

or he is retiring and cashing out..................... 

Either way, a metaphorical tornado just hit the theater in Moore. It will take a a year or two to know the full damage.

----------


## Thomas Vu

This saddens me for the potential warren in NW OKC.  However, I'll just keep driving to the AMC at Penn.

----------


## jn1780

I wouldn't be surprised if NW OKC and Midwest City locations are going to be a lot more different than originally thought.  When we first heard about them, they just sounded like smaller versions of all the other theaters.  If that's all they are, whats the point of keeping them and building as planned?  It also makes not serving alcohol at these two locations more crazy when potential competitors with similar concepts will be serving alcohol.

----------


## SoonerDave

Welp, a cohort relayed some scuttlebutt (and I stress that's all it is) to me that rumblings are that senior Warren is aging and really wants out on his own terms, and the rest of his family is apparently only lukewarm at best to the idea of taking over. Don't know if it's true, but if it is, it doesn't sound good for the two new theaters.

----------


## Urbanized

^^^^^^^
Yeah, suspect that's the real reason, which means he likely won't run the two new ones assuming they're built. As mentioned above, Regal is in the acquisition business, not the development/construction end. It wouldn't surprise me if there is a deal in place for Warren to get current new build projects up and running and then sell those also. It's what makes the most sense.

----------


## jonny d

http://www.news9.com/story/35488039/...-entertainment

The "woe is the OKC-area" can stop, at least with regards to the Warren Theaters being proposed.

----------


## SoonerDave

> http://www.news9.com/story/35488039/...-entertainment
> 
> The "woe is the OKC-area" can stop, at least with regards to the Warren Theaters being proposed.


It can if Warren dumps them to Regal once their completed. Just amazing to put so much effort into a theater and turn it over to a bad chain operator. Like handing a filet to a temp cook at McDonald's.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Is the one in Tulsa being sold to Regal as well? I'm guessing so as it said "all 7 theatres." Reason I ask is News 9 isn't always accurate and I'm not familiar with Warren's holdings. I can imagine the one in Tulsa metro being a shocker as that one is nicer than the Moore location.

----------


## Pete

Yes Warren in Broken Arrow was sold.

----------


## jn1780

> Is the one in Tulsa being sold to Regal as well? I'm guessing so as it said "all 7 theatres." Reason I ask is News 9 isn't always accurate and I'm not familiar with Warren's holdings. I can imagine the one in Tulsa metro being a shocker as that one is nicer than the Moore location.


He sold everything. That's why a lot of us are suspicious that he may sell these two theaters once they are completed.  Even if they are not sold immediately, I wouldn't be surprised if they are sold later.  His strategy just doesn't make sense, unless these two theaters were on his bucket list of things to do before he retires.

----------


## _Kyle

Is there anything new here? I saw some construction workers poking around the site a couple days ago.

----------


## Roger S

> Is there anything new here? I saw some construction workers poking around the site a couple days ago.


Construction plans are still being worked on. It will be a few weeks before you see much activity on site.

----------


## bombermwc

There's something going in on the corner, but it's not the theater. i would guess either some small strip-center thing or fast food.

----------


## Roger S

> There's something going in on the corner, but it's not the theater. i would guess either some small strip-center thing or fast food.


Are you talking about the outparcel directly in front of Hobby Lobby?

----------


## _Kyle

> There's something going in on the corner, but it's not the theater. i would guess either some small strip-center thing or fast food.


I saw that too but im talking about where the theater will actually be. They were digging around near the street.

----------


## DCARS

The BancFirst is what is being worked on at the moment.

----------


## bombermwc

The bank has the vault in now. It's always obvious when a bank is going in when the build the vault..lol.

The movie theater spot is suspiciously not doing anything at all though......

----------


## Roger S

> The bank has the vault in now. It's always obvious when a bank is going in when the build the vault..lol.
> 
> The movie theater spot is suspiciously not doing anything at all though......


Nothing suspicious about it... Plans aren't approved yet.

----------


## _Kyle

What is taking so long? Its been six months.

----------


## Roger S

> What is taking so long? Its been six months.


Construction plans are being modified.

----------


## bombermwc

If it helps settle anything, when the Producer's Co-Op project was announced, Sooner Investments specifically mention another current OKC area project as the MWC Warren Theater. It's a good development company that does well with large scale. Just look at some of the projects they have helped manage. If they say they're still on it, you can feel pretty comfortable in trusting them. Putting out fakery isn't something i've known them to do. I mean if you can manage Town Center in MWC and University Town Center in Norman, you're doing pretty good. Since the site plan is still under the planning stage for Coop, it's not listed, but i think they said September so we dont have to wait long.

http://soonerinvestment.com/

----------


## Robert_M

Plans have been released for the Warren MWC location and it is bidding to General Contractors currently on October 5th.  Plans require an NDA to be viewed.

----------


## John1744

https://twitter.com/KOCO_FAST2/statu...19242798161920

Looks like groundbreaking is happening. 

http://warrentheaters.com/index.html




> We're not done yet, folks!
> 
> Warren Theatres LLC has entered the next chapter in our storied history, and we are planning on developing future Warren Theatre locations.
> 
> Our mission is to be the best-in-market theatre offering the public with the best in cinematic sight and sound wrapped in a package of opulence, comfort and security. We have a demonstrated record of success as a regional draw for movie-goers across a wide demographic.
> 
> If you are a Developer or City Economic Development Official interested in bringing a Warren Theatre to your area, we invite you to make an inquiry by filling out a request form for additional information.
> 
> Our Corporate Office can be reached at (316) 685-3773


Still really not sure what is happening here, did he decide he just wanted small theaters? Did Regal give him so much cash he literally couldn't refuse the offer? Why sell your best theaters to just start opening more theaters?

----------


## DCARS

I drove by there a few minutes ago and took this picture...

Warren Theater in Midwest City by Paul L. McCord Jr., on Flickr

Untitled by Paul L. McCord Jr., on Flickr

----------


## mimino

> https://twitter.com/KOCO_FAST2/statu...19242798161920


C'mon, Chris Lee... at least get the street name right next time.

----------


## SoonerDave

> https://twitter.com/KOCO_FAST2/statu...19242798161920
> 
> Looks like groundbreaking is happening. 
> 
> http://warrentheaters.com/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> *Still really not sure what is happening here, did he decide he just wanted small theaters? Did Regal give him so much cash he literally couldn't refuse the offer? Why sell your best theaters to just start opening more theaters?*


Man that's the $64,000 question in my head. I hate the Regal taking over the Moore Warren. The only thing I've heard that makes any sense is that Warren is getting older, and apparently no one in the "next generation" is all that interested in the movie business, so there's no one to inherit or take them over. He opted to continue with the existing projects, but it would surely seem to me the moment they're on steady footing, the for-sale sign will be up ASAP. 

First sure sign of Regal's infection: Went to the movies there the other night, and didn't get my traditional chocolate-covered mint on the way out. Asked the usher, "Where's the candy?" He said, "Don't have any." 

I fear that's only the beginning.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Regals are very nice theatres.

----------


## bombermwc

I never saw a problem with Regal when that was the branding for the one at 240/35. Actually, when AMC took it over from Regal was when it stopped lighting up the extra neon lights and quite staffing the extra concession stands, etc. It's not that the AMC is bad, it's just a plan ole regular nothing fancy place. Which, to be honest, is fine for me. I don't particular want to pay an extra $10 per ticket, but i know there are people out there that would want that....otherwise Warren wouldn't be successful.

----------


## Ginkasa

When we're talking about companies like AMC and Regal, its really hard to say "AMC is this" or "Regal is that".  They're so large that different theatres in different markets are going to give a completely different vibe from each other.  AMC's and Regal's theatres can be nice when they put effort into that location or trash when a location is not worth spending the effort or money on.  I expect Moore Warren will maintain a certain level of niceness.  I sincerely doubt it will become a trash heap like some have predicted just as I really doubt that Spotlight 14 in Norman will ever be nicer than it is now.

----------


## jn1780

> When we're talking about companies like AMC and Regal, its really hard to say "AMC is this" or "Regal is that".  They're so large that different theatres in different markets are going to give a completely different vibe from each other.  AMC's and Regal's theatres can be nice when they put effort into that location or trash when a location is not worth spending the effort or money on.  I expect Moore Warren will maintain a certain level of niceness.  I sincerely doubt it will become a trash heap like some have predicted just as I really doubt that Spotlight 14 in Norman will ever be nicer than it is now.


I don't know about trash heap, but it will lose that personal touch it received from Warren.  It will be one theater out of a few hundred compared to the dozen or so that Bill Warren owned.

----------


## jonny d

> I don't know about trash heap, but it will lose that personal touch it received from Warren.  It will be one theater out of a few hundred compared to the dozen or so that Bill Warren owned.


I think we overestimate how much the Warren will change. Regal is VERY aware of how popular that theater is (I thought I saw where it was in the top 20 in the country in terms of revenue, but may be wrong). They will not mess it up too much, due to that alone.

----------


## Roger S

> I think we overestimate how much the Warren will change. Regal is VERY aware of how popular that theater is (I thought I saw where it was in the top 20 in the country in terms of revenue, but may be wrong). They will not mess it up too much, due to that alone.


I see a lot of people on the Moore FB page complain about how it's gone down hill but there are an equal number of us that really haven't noticed much change.

Only been a couple of times since the change and other than the small and medium popcorn now comes in a bag instead of a bucket and the online movie times are harder to find... I haven't noticed much degradation yet and haven't noticed any of the stuff others have complained about.... I'm holding out hope that Regal maintains it's status but I'm also very aware of how far they let the Robinson 14 theatre in Norman go after they took it over.... I'll never set foot in it again.

----------


## Ginkasa

I didn't think the Norman theatre really had far to fall before Regal took it on.  I haven't been in since then, but if its gotten worse I'd only expect Regal just let it keep going the way it was going.

----------


## John1744

The Choctaw Times has a decently sized article about the theater, some choice quotes:

Bill Warren: "I think the future of the industry, at least for us in the way it's going and I think that it should go, is small theaters that are even more luxurious," "I would equate this theater with a luxury boutique or luxury hotel like you would see in resort areas and so forth. They will be nicer and better, more expensive. This will be the nicest theater in the state of Oklahoma. It won't be the biggest, but it will be the nicest"

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> I didn't think the Norman theatre really had far to fall before Regal took it on.  I haven't been in since then, but if its gotten worse I'd only expect Regal just let it keep going the way it was going.


Ya having been to it before it was Regal it was exactly the same. Pretty crappy either way.

----------


## jn1780

> The Choctaw Times has a decently sized article about the theater, some choice quotes:
> 
> Bill Warren: "I think the future of the industry, at least for us in the way it's going and I think that it should go, is small theaters that are even more luxurious," "I would equate this theater with a luxury boutique or luxury hotel like you would see in resort areas and so forth. They will be nicer and better, more expensive. This will be the nicest theater in the state of Oklahoma. It won't be the biggest, but it will be the nicest"


Must be about branding.  Don't want the new concept Warren theaters to be compared with the old concept or vice versa.

----------


## zcamaro70

Don't know if it has been said yet but this theatre will be run no different than the other Warren theatres that were just bought by Regal.  All new Warren theatres will be run and staffed by Regal.

----------


## John1744

Well that's just the oddest thing. I wonder if Warren even owns them and is letting Regal manage the theaters or what's going on with the whole thing.

----------


## Roger S

> Don't know if it has been said yet but this theatre will be run no different than the other Warren theatres that were just bought by Regal.  All new Warren theatres will be run and staffed by Regal.


And you have a credible source for this piece of information? And no your mom's, friends, cousins, sister doesn't count as credible.

----------


## Ginkasa

> And you have a credible source for this piece of information? And no your mom's, friends, cousins, sister doesn't count as credible.


Right. I've heard speculation to this effect, on this board and otherwise, but I haven't heard anything confirming it.

----------


## Roger S

> Right. I've heard speculation to this effect, on this board and otherwise, but I haven't heard anything confirming it.


The interviews of Bill Warren I read after the sale of his theaters was that he was not exiting the theater business but instead going a different direction in the theater business.

----------


## zcamaro70

Spoke to managers at the Moore location. Do you really think Regal would have bought his theatres and then allow him to open new competition down the street?  If you don't believe me just wait until it opens.

----------


## Ginkasa

> Spoke to managers at the Moore location. Do you really think Regal would have bought his theatres and then allow him to open new competition down the street?  If you don't believe me just wait until it opens.


I'm not going to speak for OK BBQ, but at least on my end I'm not saying it will definitely not happen like you said. As I mentioned, this possibility has been brought up before and I believe it is still a strong possibility.  It is not, however, confirmed, at least in my mind.  "Managers" at a movie theatre is such a potentially broad term, especially now that they're managers in a company with hundreds of locations compared to 7, that I wouldn't take their word as fact for something that doesn't immediately affect their own location.  It's possible that they legitimately know something and have leaked it to you, but I think it is at least equally possible they just repeated the same speculation that's already occurred.

If we do find out this is the case as we approach opening day, I won't be surprised and if that affords you some feeling of vindication then more power to you.  I also won't be surprised, however, if it turns out this is not the case.  We'll find out.

----------


## Roger S

It's pretty much been my experience that manager = mom's, friends, cousins, sister.

They get their information the same way the rest do... Through the grapevine.

So, yeah, we'll wait and see because right now it's just speculation and rumor.

----------


## jn1780

The whole thing is odd and unprecedented.  If this turns out to be the case, I wonder if Warren is running his company as a luxury theater developer that immediately sales to Regal to run and own?  Right now the Warren website branches off between new and current Warren theaters. Why keep the fact that the new theaters will also be run by Regal on the down low?  If I were a city, I wouldn't want to offer up any incentives to Warren Theaters unless I knew what their future plans are with the site.

----------


## jn1780

> Spoke to managers at the Moore location. *Do you really think Regal would have bought his theaters and then allow him to open new competition down the street?*  If you don't believe me just wait until it opens.


Not normally, no. But it all depends on what kind of deal was signed. Regal doesn't currently own the two locations under construction/pending, but turning over ownership may be part of the long term deal.

----------


## Roger S

> Regal Entertainment Group is expanding its holdings in Oklahoma by acquiring operating Warren Theatres here, but the deal doesn't include two new theaters the latter has agreed to build in Midwest City and north Oklahoma City.


Full Article from May: http://newsok.com/article/5549828

----------


## jn1780

Speaking of Regal. 

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/28/cine...ut-merger.html

----------


## zcamaro70

Bill Warren still 100% owns the two new theatres that are going to be built.  Regal will only manage and staff.  You might go look at my post history to see I did mention the Mathis Bros Sleep center in front of Warren before anyone knew what was coming.  I have been hearing that the north OKC one might not happen but it is still scheduled at this time.

----------


## Roger S

> Bill Warren still 100% owns the two new theatres that are going to be built.  Regal will only manage and staff.  You might go look at my post history to see I did mention the Mathis Bros Sleep center in front of Warren before anyone knew what was coming.  I have been hearing that the north OKC one might not happen but it is still scheduled at this time.


This isn't about you being right or wrong... It's about the credibility of your sources. I've posted a link to a report that says otherwise and you can go to the Warren theater website and it says that Bill Warren is building new luxury theaters.... I've contacted corporate asking who will be operating the new theaters. So hopefully they will give me an answer.

----------


## Roger S

Well I never got a response back from Warren on who will operate the new theaters they are building but it looks like the Regal/Cineworld deal is going through in early 2018.

http://www.kansas.com/news/business/...188115489.html

----------


## Dafonso7

I saw post said The former was (Fuze) then now new Feast buffets and new restaurant (Merci) Hitachi steakhouse Japanese. I never heard this word " Merci"?  does anyone know about this?

----------


## MikeLucky

> Bill Warren still 100% owns the two new theatres that are going to be built.  Regal will only manage and staff.  You might go look at my post history to see I did mention the Mathis Bros Sleep center in front of Warren before anyone knew what was coming.  I have been hearing that the north OKC one might not happen but it is still scheduled at this time.


If regal is going to staff and run the new Warren, then it will be very, very disappointing. Because the Moore Warren is a pathetic shell of what it used to be and a huge part of that is because of staffing, service, and maintenance levels. If this is true, then consider me completely heart broken.

----------


## Roger S

> If regal is going to staff and run the new Warren, then it will be very, very disappointing. Because the Moore Warren is a pathetic shell of what it used to be and a huge part of that is because of staffing, service, and maintenance levels. If this is true, then consider me completely heart broken.


You sure you weren't at the Robinson Crossing theater? About the only changes I've noticed at Warren is the containers the popcorn is served in.

----------


## Martin

i'm going to say that customer service isn't quite at the level that it was before regal took over... but i'd hardly say that it's a 'pathetic shell' of its former self.

----------


## Roger S

> i'm going to say that customer service isn't quite at the level that it was before regal took over... but i'd hardly say that it's a 'pathetic shell' of its former self.


Longest wait time I've had for anything there was the two people in line in front of me that couldn't understand they had to choose their seats to get their tickets. I can't blame that on the staff.... concession lines have been about the same for me.

----------


## sooner333

> You sure you weren't at the Robinson Crossing theater? About the only changes I've noticed at Warren is the containers the popcorn is served in.


This and ads before the movies. And the ability to buy tickets on Fandango is now available (not that important to me but I do have relatives who like to give Fandango gift cards). Otherwise my recent experience was similar.

----------


## Martin

> Longest wait time I've had for anything there was the two people in line in front of me that couldn't understand they had to choose their seats to get their tickets. I can't blame that on the staff.... concession lines have been about the same for me.


i can't judge wait time in lines because i have the psychic ability to choose the absolute slowest line in any given situation.

there isn't anything major that i would say is lacking in customer service under regal... just small things like staff being a bit less attentive, the imax entrance being inexplicably locked/closed before a recent movie, another recent movie debut that was accidentally entered as stadium seating instead of reserved seating... small stuff like that.

however, i will say that online ticketing is better... i don't think the barcode scanners for online purchases were implemented under warren and it's really convenient to just scan my phone's screen rather than having to wait in line to get printed tickets.  another improvement is the box office line... i prefer the single line system where the person at the front goes to the next available register over the multiple lines that warren had in place.

----------


## MikeLucky

The last 3 times I've been to the Warren the experience has been progressively worse. One time they had only two concessions lines open, only in the main lobby.... Counters were all sticky and filthy. On the counters behind the workers it was nothing but stacked up open and disheveled boxes of product and items. 

The second time I went the concessions we're the same. Also I noticed a great many of the seat cushions in the IMAX were showing a great deal of wear and stretching. A light rail on the front of one of the steps was falling off and many people kept tripping on it. And, that big awesome IMAX screen had several dead pixels in it. 

This last time I went to see Solo in the IMAX. They didn't have the concession stand or ticket counter open in the IMAX lobby.  This time they didn't even bother to have a ticket taker or anyone to hand out the 3D glasses. They precariously stacked several very dirty and fingerprinted glasses on the ticket pedestal so we had the luxury of picking out our own dirty glasses. The dead pixels were still very prominent several weeks later from my previous visit. The ridiculous 30 minutes of commercials and fluff prior to the movie was playing, audio only which somehow actually made it even more annoying than it already is in general.

There is no longer any consideration for lines, so if it's a big movie and it's not reserved seating, it's absolute thunderdome. Total cluster. 

The service level and maintenance issues were something you would NEVER see in a pre-regal Warren. Sadly it's still the best theater in the city, but it's very disappointing to see how neglected the theater is now and how far the service level has fallen. 

Maybe I'm a theater snob but saying the current Warren is a shell of its former self is 100 percent accurate. Going there used to be an experience... Now it's just going to a movie. Sadly as time goes on I feel it'll just continue to degrade, unless this new company that is buying regal understands that this asset that they acquired is wasting away.

----------


## Questor

My feeling is that it is a mixed bag.  Something I like much better is their online ticketing and being able to show a barcode on your phone as your ticket.  That's very convenient.  On the flip side, maintenance isn't as good as it used to be.  In the Grand Auditorium I've noticed some of the fabric on their seats is ripped or looks very worn, at least one of the alphanumeric row identifiers had fallen off one of the end cap seats making it harder to identify, some of their "night lights" were out, and surfaces/floors/etc. just weren't as clean.  Nothing outrageous, just more in line with a normal theater now.  Warren Theatres were just operating at a higher standard before.

----------


## jn1780

> *Sadly it's still the best theater in the city*, but it's very disappointing to see how neglected the theater is now and how far the service level has fallen. 
> 
> Maybe I'm a theater snob but saying the current Warren is a shell of its former self is 100 percent accurate. Going there used to be an experience... Now it's just going to a movie. Sadly as time goes on I feel it'll just continue to degrade, unless this new company that is buying regal understands that this asset that they acquired is wasting away.


It won't be for long, but maybe this is why Bill Warren jumped shipped. He sees the rise of the dine in theater concept.

----------


## jonny d

Man, I must be nowhere neat the snob the majority of the people on OKCTalk are. I have not had 1 bad experience at the Warren, especially recently. I haven't noticed much downturn and ruin, like the board predicted.

----------


## Thomas Vu

Could be confirmation bias.

----------


## mkjeeves

I've been there one time,  last winter to see _The Shape of Water_. Evidently if wasn't whatever the glory days were but we didn't know better and had a great time.

----------


## bombermwc

So what we all thought was the theater was apparently a Burlington, which is nearing completion. What's now painfully obvious based on the design, is the the theater is next to Burlington and is still putting up the concrete slab walls.

Also noticed two out parcels have been leased for two eateries. One is a sushi/hibachi and the other is some soft of World Buffet or something ( i didnt catch the sign very well). So the lots are filling in at a decent pace with i think about half of them taken now.

----------


## PaddyShack

Are there any drone shots or other pictures of this development?

----------


## Dafonso7

The bancfirst of the bank next across to. I was so surprised that start planning for new building this is a Murphy USA Gas Station. Someone, to put this set up for a new Murphy USA from under Wal-Mart or What? I disagree that isn't unfit for those ideas? Find out and Why?

----------


## bombermwc

Well the Super Center across the corner, doesn't have a Murphy. Im guessing because they didnt have the parking lot with the Del City Chamber being on the corner parcel where the old gas station was. It's a weird location for a gas station, but whatevs...

Here are a couple shots. Shows the completed Burlington (place looks ready to open but with nothing inside), Warren U/C, and the buffet/hibachi building (front and back).
20180804_102823.jpg20180804_102836.jpg20180804_103107.jpg20180804_102856.jpg

----------


## bombermwc

A month later, and things haven't really changed much.

I thought the restaurants would be open by now, but they pretty much just have a roof and some stud walls. And the Warren doesn't really look like anything has changed. 
Im pretty sure Burlington is open now though.

I heard about another eatery going in here, but dang for the life of me i can't remember which one it was now.

----------


## bombermwc

Im not sure what's taking so long, but none of the projects have made much progress from the last pictures I took. 

Maybe its just me, but construction in general seems to take a lot longer than it used to. We used to joke that Clark Construction projects took twice as long to get done, but now it seems like their slow pace IS the norm.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

This is in the same development the Warren Theatres is in.




> Andy’s Altitude 1291 is an indoor entertainment complex that will feature everything from bowling to bumper cars.
> 
> “This 26,000 square foot state-of-the-art venue will feature a variety of activities including bowling, bumper cars, laser tag, midway style arcade games, a full-service restaurant and bar, a virtual reality simulator, and more,” a post by the City of Midwest City read.


- https://kfor.com/2019/02/14/indoor-e...-midwest-city/

----------


## Plutonic Panda

https://journalrecord.com/2019/02/13...-midwest-city/

----------


## Dafonso7

Do you know anything about Burlington next to new construction projects?

----------


## bombermwc

Its been open for months now. What do you mean?

And the Warren is still moving at a snails pace.

----------


## OSUPeterson

> Its been open for months now. What do you mean?
> 
> And the Warren is still moving at a snails pace.


It opens in mid may I believe. Im not sure about the construction pace, but I think with all the utilities work done to develop the entire site for everything that is going to go in, plus the higher than normal amount of rain we had this winter, that could have slowed the pace a little.

----------


## MikeLucky

Bill Warren doesn't sell the process short for a timeline.  He will have the theater built the right way no matter how long it takes.  That's how I know this is still being built as a real-deal Warren... hopefully that's an indicator that it'll be managed and run as a real-deal Warren.

----------


## bombermwc

We've got a couple of box stores going in between Burlington and the theater but not idea what they are. The buildings are most of the way done. They're moving along fast enough that they're still gonna beat the snails-pace movie theater on who opens first. I'm not sure what's making that thing take so long to open.

----------


## zcamaro70

I am being told opening target is July.  Once again, Regal will staff and manage with Bill Warren input/direction.  The upstairs and balcony will be 21 and over with a full liquor bar, beer and wine sales downstairs.  One change Warren requested and built, there will be NO servers anywhere.  There will be only one food service window on the first floor.  If you want food they will give you a pager to return when it is ready.  Like the article said, it will be all reserved seating with all the seats the recliners similar to the screening rooms at Moore Warren.  None of the theatre's will be as large as the two Grand Auditoriums.

Might ask Ginkasa to weigh in if you don't trust my sources...

----------


## MikeLucky

Eh, if regal is going to run this theater it won't pull me from showbiz in Edmond. It's sad what they've done to what the Warren theaters used to be.

----------


## jonny d

> Eh, if regal is going to run this theater it won't pull me from showbiz in Edmond. It's sad what they've done to what the Warren theaters used to be.


I was just at the Moore Warren on Friday, and it is still fine. Not sure why people hate on it. Maybe I am not snobbish enough, though :/ The food was great, IMAX was awesome! Just not sure what material (the CPA in me) changes have taken place to make it so horrid in this boards eyes.

----------


## Roger S

> I was just at the Moore Warren on Friday, and it is still fine. Not sure why people hate on it. Maybe I am not snobbish enough, though :/ The food was great, IMAX was awesome! Just not sure what material (the CPA in me) changes have taken place to make it so horrid in this boards eyes.


I agree with you and it's not just on this board.... Oddly enough the place stays pretty busy for all the hate it gets for being owned by Regal now.

----------


## jn1780

> I am being told opening target is July.  Once again, Regal will staff and manage with Bill Warren input/direction.  The upstairs and balcony will be 21 and over with a full liquor bar, beer and wine sales downstairs.  One change Warren requested and built, there will be NO servers anywhere.  There will be only one food service window on the first floor.  If you want food they will give you a pager to return when it is ready.  Like the article said, it will be all reserved seating with all the seats the recliners similar to the screening rooms at Moore Warren.  None of the theatre's will be as large as the two Grand Auditoriums.
> 
> Might ask Ginkasa to weigh in if you don't trust my sources...


Seems like this is going backwards when compared to what Flixbrewhouse will bring in. I doubt northside warren will ever be built, but I could be wrong.

----------


## MikeLucky

Part of it is the fact that when Bill Warren was running his own theaters there was a day to day service standard that was pretty amazing.  Yes, I suppose the regal warren is fine on it's face, but when compared to how it was maintained and run when Bill was running the show, it's still a step back.  And, yes, I'm a movie theater snob because of Bill Warren. lol

----------


## Ginkasa

I never felt that the customer service was anything particularly special at Warren compared to any other theatre.  It is and was staffed by high school students working minimum wage(ish) just like everywhere else.  I've encountered issues both before and after the Regal purchase.

----------


## Dafonso7

I'm not sure about the construction on  S.E 15th St. and S. Sooner Rd? Last time we saw one or two months ago they were planned to demolished old houses.   
another one by the Burlington next to the new stores building does not know what they have the planning of new stores?

----------


## John1744

For me it's the little things Warren held dear at his theaters. The theater was nearly in perfect shape at all times, (he extended times between showings to give time to properly clean the theaters at a loss of profit) bathrooms were always spotless, confession stands clean and stocked. Very little advertising allowed anywhere. Last time I went to Moore, there were lights out here and there, tiles were getting mildewy in the bathrooms, so many advertisements, the theaters weren't as fully cleaned as they were with Warren. Again nothing to really deter me from going but definitely one of the things you notice when a proud family owned company or place gets sold to a chain that wants to ever be more efficient and profitable. Little things slip here and there. It's still probably one of the best theaters in OK of course.

----------


## mimino

> For me it's the little things Warren held dear at his theaters. The theater was nearly in perfect shape at all times, (he extended times between showings to give time to properly clean the theaters at a loss of profit) bathrooms were always spotless, *confession stands* clean and stocked.


I like my confession stands clean too!

----------


## Martin

maybe that's not such a bad idea...

"forgive me bill warren, for i have sinned.  this past week, i watched the movie ishtar... and i liked it."

"that will be 2 casa blancas and 1 citizen kane... go in peace"

----------


## zcamaro70

Saw this on my facebook feedfullsizeoutput_b3f.jpeg

----------


## MikeLucky

> Saw this on my facebook feedfullsizeoutput_b3f.jpeg


Ugh

----------


## Roger S

Well darn... This theater was so much nicer when Bill Warren owned it. Now it's going to be trashed before it even opens.

----------


## jonny d

> Well darn... This theater was so much nicer when Bill Warren owned it. Now it's going to be trashed before it even opens.


The Moore Warren is not that bad. I wish people would quit making it seem like a skidmark on the underwear of life.

----------


## Roger S

> The Moore Warren is not that bad. I wish people would quit making it seem like a skidmark on the underwear of life.


I agree but get ready to hear about how much better this theater was when Bill Warren owned it... It's going to happen.

----------


## baralheia

> The Moore Warren is not that bad. I wish people would quit making it seem like a skidmark on the underwear of life.


No, it's not _that_ bad. It's still not as good as it used to be, though. While the experience today under Regal is still good to great, it's the little but meaningful touches that I miss that made it an exceptional experience under Bill Warren's ownership. Regal also doesn't take as good care of their employees vs Warren, and it shows.

----------


## MikeLucky

This theater will be okay.  For many people it'll be great, just like the current Warren.  But, the Warren service standard was a different animal and as someone that fully appreciated that extra step to take care of the customers, I am sad to see it go away.

----------


## jn1780

I haven't to Warren that much since it opened. (I live on the northside of town). But, It will probably be just like all the other theaters in town once Flix Brewhouse and hopefully Alamo Drafthouse opens.

----------


## zcamaro70

Some better news, move it to 50/50 on if there are servers.  It has been stated there would be no servers at the MWC location but it appears there might be job postings for them.  No one knows for sure now and it is up in the air.  Before Warren sold his other theatres, he took servers from at least one if not two locations and wanted to get away from them.  Regal rolled out a new menu at the current Warren locations and maybe they see it as vital to have servers to sell the $14 burgers.  You might be more inclined to buy one vs walking up to a window to get one.

----------


## Dafonso7

How Long will does it take completely? I just wonder when will be an open movie in August or September?

----------


## Dafonso7

How much does the left to be completed?  When will be open coming soon??? We can't wait to see the grand opening to see the movies.
oh, by the way, There was a problem with the financial???  Does it has too long been delays what going on at the FEAST????

----------


## MikeLucky

Bill Warren's theatres are done when they are completed properly. Over the years I've followed the development of several of his theatres and it's always the same. It's going to be done correctly and if that kills the timeline then it kills the timeline. I know people are getting frustrated but it's better to get a better product than to satisfy some schedule.

----------


## John1744

I've heard August 22nd. It was delayed a few weeks. A friend heard when Bill and/or his team inspected the site a month back a few things weren't up to his standards and he made them redo some interior work.

----------


## _Kyle

Went to their website a bit ago they have server positions posted for this location.

----------


## whatitis

Just heard an ad on the radio. Opening aug 22nd. It also said built and owned by bill warren. Operated by regal cinemas

----------


## Dafonso7

Opening Thursday, August 22, 2019 Midwest City Warren Theatre “Taking luxury to the next level.” Tickets available online beginning August 21, 2019
I don't see where are the tickets on the website? warrentheatres.com 
I wonder how we can get an order for these tickets? At the upfront ticket booth or order on the online?

----------


## John1744

> Opening Thursday, August 22, 2019 Midwest City Warren Theatre “Taking luxury to the next level.” Tickets available online beginning August 21, 2019
> I don't see where are the tickets on the website? warrentheatres.com 
> I wonder how we can get an order for these tickets? At the upfront ticket booth or order on the online?


Since Regal is operating the theater I'd imagine it'll be through the Regal site.

----------


## _Kyle

I wish I would have gotten a picture of it last night! They had all the lights on and it looked amazing!

----------


## Pete

Took these over the weekend.

The theater opens on Thursday:

----------


## bombermwc

It's Opening Day Today!

----------


## _Kyle

What time?

----------


## brian72

Looks Nice!!!!

----------


## John1744

https://www.centraloklahomaweeklies....SkZFTAmX_tVKcM

Arvest Bank is trying to foreclose on the theater due to unpaid loans for construction and equipment. 

Not surprising but it still sucks.

----------


## Pete

^

I believe it is the only theater Warren retained when it sold everything else to Regal.

This is a huge bummer for Midwest City and the other tenants at the Sooner Rose center.  If Arvest takes this back, who on earth is going to buy a huge, expensive theater in these times?

I fear this could stay vacant for a long time.

----------


## shawnw

couldn't Regal just buy this one too on the cheap?

----------


## Ginkasa

Yeah, I thought Regal was still managing this one even though it was owned by Bill. Curious if they would just want to drop it or bring it into the fold officially.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> ^
> 
> I believe it is the only theater Warren retained when it sold everything else to Regal.
> 
> This is a huge bummer for Midwest City and the other tenants at the Sooner Rose center.  If Arvest takes this back, who on earth is going to buy a huge, expensive theater in these times?
> 
> I fear this could stay vacant for a long time.


i believe that when he sold the rest  this was just in the planning stages ... along with the north OKC location (that clearly is dead)

----------


## OSUPeterson

> ^
> 
> I believe it is the only theater Warren retained when it sold everything else to Regal.
> 
> This is a huge bummer for Midwest City and the other tenants at the Sooner Rose center.  If Arvest takes this back, who on earth is going to buy a huge, expensive theater in these times?
> 
> I fear this could stay vacant for a long time.


Midwest City cant catch a break. It will sit and fall into disrepair just like the old mall. The city will do nothing of consequence to actually get it running again or redeveloped. 

Just please, please please do not let a church buy this. We do not need any more churches in MWC, and absolutely cannot handle another large property not generating tax revenue for the city.

----------


## Pete

This will really hurt the restaurants in this development.

They all signed on with the understanding the theater would bring large crowds.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Yeah, I thought Regal was still managing this one even though it was owned by Bill. Curious if they would just want to drop it or bring it into the fold officially.


unless/until covid restrictions are over for theaters  i can't see any theater company spending money to grow

----------


## Pete

Like many other businesses, theaters are just trying to find a way to survive.

And beyond the pandemic, I'm not sure theater attendance will ever return to the glory days.  Everyone now has a huge TV, home theater, high speed internet and tons of streaming options.

Movie attendance was already in decline and I believe it will be very, very slow to recover.

----------


## Richard at Remax

When I saw Tenet on Tuesday at AMC Quail there was a nice crowd. evenly spaced. all wearing masks too. It was nice being back in a theater again.

----------


## jn1780

> When I saw Tenet on Tuesday at AMC Quail there was a nice crowd. evenly spaced. all wearing masks too. It was nice being back in a theater again.


How many screens were showing though? There are only 2 or 3 new movies that have been released with Tenet being the major blockbuster.

----------


## Pete

Not only are there no new releases, there is nothing in production.

Theaters generate almost half their revenue in the summer, and that was completely wiped out.

The holiday season won't be much better.  There is going to be a bloodbath in that industry.

----------


## jn1780

Regal is not going to buy this, they have their own problems.

Bill Warren is probably feeling pretty good about his sale a couple of years ago.  He probably could have made the payments for this location, but what's the point?

----------


## jn1780

> Midwest City cant catch a break. It will sit and fall into disrepair just like the old mall. The city will do nothing of consequence to actually get it running again or redeveloped. 
> 
> *Just please, please please do not let a church buy this*. We do not need any more churches in MWC, and absolutely cannot handle another large property not generating tax revenue for the city.


Lifechurch real estate team probably already looking into it. lol

----------


## shawnw

Reed Center second location?

----------


## Ward

> Like many other businesses, theaters are just trying to find a way to survive.
> 
> And beyond the pandemic, I'm not sure theater attendance will ever return to the glory days.  Everyone now has a huge TV, home theater, high speed internet and tons of streaming options.
> 
> Movie attendance was already in decline and I believe it will be very, very slow to recover.


Pete I believe you are spot on.

Theaters are outrageously expensive.  Its not so much the ticket prices as it is the soda, popcorn, and junk food costs.   We all know we can go to wallymart and even the dollar store and buy the box candy for a buck.    

We dont have to put up with people talking, texting, kids crying and screaming, and teens and young adults being obnoxious.  I want quiet when Im watching a movie.  

When I was a kid it was a treat to go to a movie.  It was an experience. 

When I moved to OKC in 1976 to attend OCU, movies didnt come out every week, they werent cranked our like McDonalds cranks out crappy burgers.   When a new movie was announced youd have to wait in anticipation for a year or longer.  Going to the movies was an experience, a treat, a joy (unless it sucked lol).  

Dating or a movie night out with the wife was fun.  

Now its like going to Walmart.


Pass the popcorn!   

Im seriously looking to update my sound system.  

Im serious, no joke, but Im also looking at a quality popcorn maker for home.

----------


## Pete

> I’m serious, no joke, but I’m also looking at a quality popcorn maker for home.


The good news is you can buy for about the same price as a bucket at the theater!   :Wink:

----------


## SoonersFan12

Was the theater doing well before the pandemic?

----------


## Roger S

> Im serious, no joke, but Im also looking at a quality popcorn maker for home.


Use a good stainless steel stock pot with a heavy bottom and coconut oil, don't skimp on the oil, over medium high heat. Cover with the lid and wait until it stops popping...... You can thank me later.  :Wink:

----------


## Roger S

Oh and you can't go wrong with Amish Country popcorn.... Get one of their variety packs.

----------


## zcamaro70

Don't know if its been said already, the rumor I am hearing is Bill Warren has walked and is letting it go to the bank.  Take that with a grain of salt but they are removed from the regal and some ticketing sites.  Don't hold your breath on Regal buying it anytime soon.  I would bet money they would be happy to sell you any of the former Warrens for a smoking deal.  I know last summer, 2019, Regal was not happy with the numbers the Moore location was pulling when everything was full go.

----------


## Ginkasa

I no longer have any insight into any particular theatre's business, but with the Regal removing some of the fluff, downgrading some of the operations, and with other chains catching up with some of the other amenities Warren was first to market with, it makes sense the appeal would no longer be there like it was even just a few years ago.

----------


## jn1780

> Don't know if its been said already, the rumor I am hearing is Bill Warren has walked and is letting it go to the bank.  Take that with a grain of salt but they are removed from the regal and some ticketing sites.  Don't hold your breath on Regal buying it anytime soon.  I would bet money they would be happy to sell you any of the former Warrens for a smoking deal.  I know last summer, 2019, Regal was not happy with the numbers the Moore location was pulling when everything was full go.


That's what I would do. Not going to throw good money after bad for a business I don't really care about it anymore.

----------


## Ward

Ok you guys on home made popcorn.   Do yourself a huge favor and get some Flavacol.   You can get it at Amazon.   Flavacol is THE secret recipe for great popcorn.

Google it. See YouTube.   Flavacol.   You heard it here first. 

 You’re welcome

----------


## Roger S

> I no longer have any insight into any particular theatre's business, but with the Regal removing some of the fluff, downgrading some of the operations, and with other chains catching up with some of the other amenities Warren was first to market with, it makes sense the appeal would no longer be there like it was even just a few years ago.


Bingo.... While I never felt the Regal operated Warren was as bad as a lot of people on social media made it sound... They did away with all the things that made Warren special.

No one opening the door as you walked in, free flavorings for the popcorn, REAL BUTTER on the popcorn.

I remember the first time I sat in the balcony and ordered popcorn with cheddar seasoning and they had actually layered the seasoning all the way through the bucket so I had cheddar from first bite to last.

----------


## Dafonso7

I don't know why what's happen Golden Corral still out of business or for how long will get back in the business and it's been in 5 1/2 month from now? and Warren Theaters very very disappoint  :Frown:

----------


## bombermwc

Im freaking pissed at Arvest about this. As theaters are able to open again, they should be allowing businesses significant leeway in their debts during this time. It's not any good for them to have a business default any more than it is for the business. And this is absolutely an unprecedented event. I was so freaking happy to finally be able to go to a movie here in MWC and really enjoyed the experience at this place.

----------


## jdizzle

> Im freaking pissed at Arvest about this. As theaters are able to open again, they should be allowing businesses significant leeway in their debts during this time. It's not any good for them to have a business default any more than it is for the business. And this is absolutely an unprecedented event. I was so freaking happy to finally be able to go to a movie here in MWC and really enjoyed the experience at this place.


Banks don't just default customers because they can. They work with them, and if the customer gives ANY inkling they won't be able to pay a loan back, then it gets marked down, or foreclosed on. But not just because they are behind on loan payments. The Warren wouldn't be making money for a long while.

----------


## _Kyle

From what i am hearing Regal is currently working with Arvest to lease and reopen the theater. I will post an update once i hear more.

----------


## Pete

^

Sometimes it's best to be the 2nd one in; get a way better deal.

Hope it works out.

----------


## jn1780

> Im freaking pissed at Arvest about this. As theaters are able to open again, they should be allowing businesses significant leeway in their debts during this time. It's not any good for them to have a business default any more than it is for the business. And this is absolutely an unprecedented event. I was so freaking happy to finally be able to go to a movie here in MWC and really enjoyed the experience at this place.


Don't know the details, but it just seems like Bill Warren decided he was done with the place.  The potential for Arvest bank and Regal coming to an agreement would be positive news.

----------


## bombermwc

Whatever keeps the place open. I really enjoyed going there and it's far too young to close already. The amount of money that would be lost there is crazy if it doesn't open.

----------


## Robert_M

Don't know if this means anything and it could just be a random coincidence but I needed to get an address to get an exact tax rate for a Dutch Brothers Coffee that is going in across the street from the Warren and when I typed in Warren Theater Midwest City the first listing to show up in Google was the following

https://www.regmovies.com/theatres/m...n-theatre/1477

It is a broken link that goes to a 404 page but there shouldn't be any other reason for it to be there so maybe they are close to a deal.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Don't know if this means anything and it could just be a random coincidence but I needed to get an address to get an exact tax rate for a Dutch Brothers Coffee that is going in across the street from the Warren and when I typed in Warren Theater Midwest City the first listing to show up in Google was the following
> 
> https://www.regmovies.com/theatres/m...n-theatre/1477
> 
> It is a broken link that goes to a 404 page but there shouldn't be any other reason for it to be there so maybe they are close to a deal.


that is from before it closed   remember regal ran the theater

----------


## Robert_M

Sorry I didn't know that. Thank you for the info.

----------


## _Kyle

I worked here before it closed, i was furloughed and since then they have emailed us AT LEAST 6-7 times with a new reopening date but every time that date rolls around it gets pushed back. My last message saying they were close to finalizing the deal was the last time i got an email from them. Since then its been silent.

----------


## Robert_M

I just saw a news report on KFOR that says the MWC location is going up for a Sheriff sale in March to the highest bidder. MWC staff is hoping another theater operator will purchase it and keep it as a theater.

Edit: here is the link

https://kfor.com/news/warren-theatre...p-for-auction/

----------


## Ward

^^^ Yeah, I saw another report today that the Midwest City Hospital kicked in something like 6 MILLION DOLLARS to help finance the theatre.

WTF is a hospital doing lending money to a theater?????????

----------


## BoulderSooner

> ^^^ Yeah, I saw another report today that the Midwest City Hospital kicked in something like 6 MILLION DOLLARS to help finance the theatre.
> 
> WTF is a hospital doing lending money to a theater?????????


i would guess it was the "MWC hospital authority"     which is really just an investment arm of the city and has nothing to do with the hospital ..

----------


## bombermwc

https://oklahoman.com/article/568203...warren-theatre

I'm still pretty pissed at Arvest about this. I mean I realize that banks can't forgive debt permanently, but Arvest full well knows that COVID is preventing the place from opening again, but they also know that the place CAN open in the future. It's not as though it's a failing business. Arvest could have put this debt on hold and will now lose their tail on the sale. It's not a good decision for either side so why push it? Did they think Warren was just going to hand over a payment for nothing? Arvest was really stupid here. Now they will lose their shirt on the loan and everything else because the debt was only 6 months old when this happened. Arvest, you're idiots.

Now hopefully that means that a different theater owner will come in after COVID and be able to buy it at a bargain and have an incredibly low overhead on a magnificent building. The last bit of the article says it all and points to why Arvest was sooooooo stupid here.

----------


## John1744

I think part of the problem and I can't completely confirm this it's just hearsay but it sounded like Bill Warren just walked away completely. The MWC location was supposed to be one branded theater he still personally owned and when Covid hit and killed the opening he just gave up it sounds like. And I'm sure not many chains are interested in buying locations right now.

----------


## Dafonso7

I wonder how long get back in business?

----------


## Plutonic Panda

If Edmond can support two movie theatres, one full sized one and one high end “boutique” type, why can’t the MWC/Del City support one? Surely they can. Regal Theatres can be VERY nice when done right. The one in downtown LA blows away anything in OKC.

----------


## PoliSciGuy

The economic demographics are, uh, slightly different between Edmond and Mid/Del

----------


## Plutonic Panda

> The economic demographics are, uh, slightly different between Edmond and Mid/Del


I understand that but I mean I think that the area could support at least one movie theatre.

----------


## bombermwc

> The economic demographics are, uh, slightly different between Edmond and Mid/Del


It's not just Mid-Del either, it's all of EOC. Find me a movie theater anywhere in that 150K person population zone. 
Just Mid-Dell is 100k people alone. Find me somewhere else in the metro with that size population that doesn't have any sort of movie theater at all. 

Warren was a but much, but I think it would have survived had it not been for COVID. People have been screaming for this ever since the TWO Heritage theaters closed. Remember, MWC used to have TWO theaters. And the screen count was about the same as this one Warren. There's been a drought ever since those two closed in the theater wars of the early 00's since they were traditional slope and not theater slope.

----------


## Tritoon

Another thing people forget is that EOC is that it has the largest employer in the state along with dozens of contractor who support it. Choctaw, Harrah and Jones are growing exponentially. Take a drive through there and you will be amazed at what you see. All of their shopping is mostly done in MWC. Even MWC has grown and been updated. I was driving through the other morning and tons of homes have been renovated in the older section.

Finally people don't really understand the size and population of the area. If you just think of what you see off the interstate it's very easy to underestimate what is there.

----------


## bombermwc

Exactly Tritoon. That view from the interstate is only a small fraction of MWC and actually misses the majority of the income in the area. There is ABSOLUTELY support for a theater here.

----------


## John1744

Regal will purchase the Warren Theater after all. 

https://www.centraloklahomaweeklies....DX5MuYj6jbTCeE

I’m glad someone’s buying it but after seeing what they did to the other Warren’s I can’t help being a little disappointed it was them.

----------


## Pete

^

Very good news, especially the part about reopening very soon.

Thanks for posting.

----------


## bombermwc

The Beacon reports that it is open as of TODAY!

----------


## Pete

Showtimes:

https://www.regmovies.com/theatres/r...view-mode=list

----------


## Pete

Just went by there...

They opened yesterday (7/7) and their bar and concessions are available but the full kitchen won't open for a couple of weeks.

----------


## bombermwc

When i drove by this weekend, the lot was PACKED.

I go to the the most recent Start Wars movie here before everything hit the fan. And it was awesome!

----------

